
Windows Phone 7 will be No. 1 smartphone by 2015 - eibrahim
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/73554
======
brk
Enough of the future predictions already. Nobody even knows when Apple is
going to release the iPhone 5, or when Android 2.3 will be available on more
than a single digit percentage of devices.

Predicting what appstore or handset or manufacturer will be dominant X years
from now is just linkbaiting.

------
rbanffy
I wonder how much would it cost to have Pyramid Research publish my study
proving the Earth has been visited by extra-terrestrials since the dawn of
time.

